# How do you make money in Japan?



## japanhz

How do you make money in Japan? What do you do in Japan?


----------



## deebz

japanhz said:


> How do you make money in Japan? What do you do in Japan?


I worked as a teacher in Japan and taught English


----------



## Lila87

deebz, that is a nice simple way to get some money in a foreign country as the demand for this is always there. I know a lot of people doing the same.


----------



## lorgnette

Pay is generous. Mansion owner is kind. Local produce is safe e.g., fresh milk is homogenized through pressure not chemicals. Professionals are friendly and we interact well in a pleasant work environment. This is a beautiful inside and outside, old blended well with modern, fabulous sakura seasons, unmatched cooperation learning from each other's culture--truly glorious country.


----------



## Guest

japanhz said:


> How do you make money in Japan? What do you do in Japan?


It depends on what you want to do in Japan. There are quite a few listings for native Chinese speakers on various work ad websites for foreigners.
If you want to teach English, you have to have :
a) a 4 year bachelor degree ( for sponsorship of work visa)
b) have at least native English fluency
c) have had some experience teaching
The last point depends on the school.
Many schools are willing to train, some prefer you have a TESOL ( Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages)
For a full time job the pay ranges from
210,000 - 250,000 yen, depending on education and experience.
Some schools are very picky and only want to hire native speakers of English.
There are lots of other jobs in Japan, in the engineering sector, especially the business sector. To be truthful, the market is overflooded with English teachers, driving up the requirements all over Japan.
Unless you are at native fluency, have a next to no accent in speech, if I were you , try for another job. Contact the Chinese embassy, which is located in Minato-ku, Asahi Dori, Tokyo. One thing I learned is don't give up! Best of luck to you.
Yoroshiku, gumbatte !


----------



## Guest

*How do you make money in Japan*



japanhz said:


> How do you make money in Japan? What do you do in Japan?


It depends on what you want to do in Japan. There are quite a few listings for native Chinese speakers on various work ad websites for foreigners.
If you want to teach English, you have to have :
a) a 4 year bachelor degree ( for sponsorship of work visa)
b) have at least native English fluency
c) have had some experience teaching
The last point depends on the school.
Many schools are willing to train, some prefer you have a TESOL ( Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages)
For a full time job the pay ranges from
210,000 - 250,000 yen, depending on education and experience.
Some schools are very picky and only want to hire native speakers of English.
There are lots of other jobs in Japan, in the engineering sector, especially the business sector. To be truthful, the market is overflooded with English teachers, driving up the requirements all over Japan.
Unless you are at native fluency, have a next to no accent in speech, if I were you , try for another job. Contact the Chinese embassy, which is located in Minato-ku, Asahi Dori, Tokyo. One thing I learned is don't give up! Best of luck to you.
Yoroshiku, gumbatte !


----------



## CambriaOgden

I was interested in teaching english in Japan but I do not have a bachelors degree


----------

